# IH 886 trouble



## 72dart_swinger (May 7, 2010)

Hi I am new to this forum and I have a question about an 886. When the engine rpms are low: 1) it gets hard to steer 2) if I push the T/A forward it will sit for a second and then lurch forward and 3) the clutch is hard to press. Any help on this would be appreciated


----------



## joshman (May 15, 2010)

Hi, more than likely it will be your mcv pump which runs steering breaks and ta. if it works at higher rpms this is more than likely the prob. could also be in mcv (multi control valve) its self. but first of all check your hydraulic filter.


----------

